# belly bands



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone know of a stockists of belly bands in ireland/uk plus pads. cosmo peed everywhere in my mothers house last time he was there, cant be having that, the girls know where to go, but he has started to mark, i know he will look stupid but id prefare this to not being able to bring him


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My old Chi had problems when he got old so i got some baby nappies and put them on him,when we went visiting worked well.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i wonder could i make one myself and use pads in them, my dad would pee himself if i put a nappy on him michelle, id have to get a babyborn as hes so tiny


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh i would put a ribbon round his tummy as well if it's a bit large(would make him look cool if it was blue) or you could get a babygrow cut the legs and sleeves out and put a panty linner in it,never tried that one but just came to me,pets at home i think sell things for your situation but not cheap !


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I found most of ours on ebay...and the best I've found are Belly Bands for Dogs that Wet in the House, they prob. will ship internationally and since its such a small item it should be pretty cheap, you could contact them.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

You are handy Amanda with creating stuff...I think all you would need is a bit of fabric and sew it like a pillow case then insert a panty liner with the absorbent side next to his potty parts. wrap it around him and close with velcro fastner, or snaps. Should be very easy for you.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

This looks quite good Amanda and nice design too lol
Good price aswell....

Diva Dogs - Clothes > Belly Bands & Knickers > Belly Band BLUE Stars


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Amanda I think u could easily make one and put a panti liner in it

Terri omg those knickers are soooo sweet!!! They're like the frilly knickers I use to put over abis nappies when she was a baby


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL i know i love the Sex and the city knickers.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I've bought belly bands for Peek and his fur is so sleek that he slides right out of them. If anyone has had any luck on a sleek coated chi, could you please let me know where you got them from? Thank you. Rochelle.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

My friends that show swear by them. Amanda you are so talented you could make them youself. Just use a panty liner as the liner..I think if they are sliding off they are to big.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

iv a few old pillowcase in the hotpress i think im going to have a go, i love the frilly knickers on that site terri, im going to have a good look later, good prices


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

There are loads of websites with instructions for making your own, Amanda. I know, cos I'd just been looking at them myself earlier today, for Harry! I also came across the KC stuff about them though, and now I'm not so sure I want to go that route after all. I can't see that it would do much harm if only used occasionally though, so I think maybe the KC is being a bit over-cautious, don't you?

Belly Bands - Kennel Club Voices Welfare Concerns - The Kennel Club


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

elle its only if i bring him to my parents house, hes marking everywhere when he goes, even tho they dont have a dog, so i cant see the harm!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I wouldn't worry Amanda. I only use them in the house and he is growing out of his naughty behavior now after about a month. He knows the second he leg lifts out comes the belly band so he hasn't been doing it.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

The kc are being ridiculous the invention of a belly band is not going to stop a dog urinating on long car journeys tbh I think people who do that shouldn't have a dog all they gotta do is stop and let it pee anyway I would use one if I had an entire male I hate marking which is why I have girls and will always have girls


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Yes, I'm glad you guys also think the KC are being OTT about this... if used with consideration, I can't see the harm in them, either.

I might try your idea about girls, next time Sarah, LOL! I've had boys previously, and I wanted one again, 'cos I love how affectionate (read that as sooky!) they are. But I've never had a 'marker' before, and it's driving me nuts!

You're lucky Amanda, that it's only at your parents' house he does it... Harry is being a pain all over our house as well as at my Mum's. Just out of interest, your parents don't have any cats do they? I'm wondering if Harry is trying to compete with our Bengal, Thomas, who sprays occasionally when he's feeling insecure. (Yes... ewwww!) Not sure if dogs and cats compete in that way, though...


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

If you aren't going to show or breed him then I'd have him neutered to stop itgirls are really loving and both mine are so sweet


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> If you aren't going to show or breed him then I'd have him neutered to stop itgirls are really loving and both mine are so sweet



So does this neutering to stop marking work if you only have _*one *_male dog? We had four male dogs for a while, all neutered at 6 months, and all marked, indoors and out, their territory constantly.
I keep reading how neutering "fixes" this behavior but I certainly cannot testify to that fact! Just wondered if I'm missing something...

Honestly, that is exactly why I now have two girls. Bizkit will be our last boy for this very reason.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> If you aren't going to show or breed him then I'd have him neutered to stop itgirls are really loving and both mine are so sweet


I know your girls are lovely, Sarah  And in fact, it's reading about your girls and others on here, that has changed my mind and I will almost certainly opt for a girl next time round. Anyway, I would hate to be known as a sexist, LOL! 

I did originally want to breed from Harry, although I'm no longer sure he's suitable. But I don't want to rush in to anything until I'm sure, especially in the light of the latest research about an 8 times higher chance of prostate cancer and 4 times higher chance of bladder cancer after neutering. Apparently, where dog breeders wish to prevent unwanted pregnancies, many are now resorting to vasectomy instead of neutering. (That of course, wouldn't affect much in Harry's marking case!) Here's just one vet's blog about it, and there are many other vets out there trying to inform people about it:

Bladder and Prostate Cancer: Neutering Male Dogs Increases Risk

Sadly a lot of vets are apparently deliberately keeping it quiet because it would significantly cut down their income if people didn't neuter, or chose vasectomy instead. It's not an urban myth. And it seems to be all over the place; there's even stuff about it on the NIH website:

A population study of neutering status as a risk f... [Prostate. 2007] - PubMed result

Mankind can be so ignorant and arrogant about what is 'best' for animals... I sure as heck don't know... I just want my little guy to have a happy and healthy life...


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Aww I love girls!!!

I think there are always risks and you have to make an informed decision and decide what's more important to you personally the marking would do my head in!!!

I know that there is a contraceptive jab for boys that shrinks their testicles it should stop marking too I think


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm really lucky with my boys , the only one who will mark is Fizzy ( and he only does it in my shop !! but in his defensive we have many dogs in our shop every day so I think he is making the point it is HIS shop   ) 

I think the key to my lot not marking is getting them out lots , they are always out on walks and get plenty of time to mark outside , time in the park etc 

I also think that Kirby is the 'boss man' and he keeps them all undercontrol , he just 'looks' at them and they all behave hehe


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

AC/DC Fan said:


> So does this neutering to stop marking work if you only have _*one *_male dog? We had four male dogs for a while, all neutered at 6 months, and all marked, indoors and out, their territory constantly.
> I keep reading how neutering "fixes" this behavior but I certainly cannot testify to that fact! Just wondered if I'm missing something...
> 
> Honestly, that is exactly why I now have two girls. Bizkit will be our last boy for this very reason.


i have 2 boys and they both never mark inside , cisco was desexed early and has never even lifted his leg , clarince was desexed a little later he does lift his leg outside but not in  , if i ever have any more male dogs they will be desexed at 5mths old , the leg lifting does turn me off undesexed male dogs as does the attitude some get , i have had a passed undesexed male rescue and it drove me insane with his leg lifting inside , walks also were not as enjoyable having to stop every 5 steps for him to lift his leg .


----------



## tonysmom (Jul 19, 2005)

We're getting ready to do some traveling over the holidays and Tony's "manners" are not the best. He and Daisy are taken out nearly every two hours during the day. Daisy will use the pad once and then she thinks it's Ok to use the bottom stair if I don't change the pad. Tony likes to use the closet door in my bedroom. I keep things clean, watch them constantly and we still have accidents. I had heard chi's were hard to train. Won't give them up. But would like to be able to visit my grandchildren in South Dakota. To what success have any of you had with the Belly Bands? Did you make your own? How long did they wear them? I've seen neoprene used as well as fleece and cotton. Do you prefer the one's with the "pockets"? What about using a women's panty liner in them?


----------

